# Particles/Accelerators



## Drone (Feb 26, 2016)

Meeeeh I'm not a big fan of particles but this is awesome news:

Scientists on the DZero collaboration at the U.S. Department of Energy's Fermilab have discovered a new particle.

The newly-discovered tetraquark particle X(5568), named for its mass 5568 MeV, _contains 4 distinct flavors_ – bottom, strange, up and down.





X(5568) decays via the strong interaction into a Bs0 and pi+ mesons. The Bs0 meson decays into a J/psi and a phi meson, and these in turn decay into 2 muons and 2 kaons, respectively.

DZero looks so fucking big and badass







The next question will be to understand how the four quarks are put together. And perhaps the emerging tetraquark species will become an established class in the future, showing themselves to be as numerous as their two- and three-quark siblings.


Anywho congrats Fermilab scientists! Well Done!!!


edit:






Scientists are investigating the internal structure of X(5568). Its four quarks could be configured as on the left – a tetraquark. It could also be configured as two pairs in a so-called molecular state, similar to a molecule of hydrogen, in which the two hydrogen atoms circle each other.


----------



## Drone (Mar 2, 2016)

The world's newest atom-smasher Belle II detector.

















Weighs ~ 1400 tons and is approximately 26 feet high, wide and deep.


----------



## Drone (Mar 13, 2016)

A 360 tour of CERN that takes you deep inside the LHC


----------



## Drone (Apr 9, 2016)

Work begins on nucleon collider in Dubna, Russia

*Nuclotron* (nucleon collider) *NICA* will hopefully shed light on how protons and neutrons were created.


----------



## Drone (Jul 8, 2016)

*CERN Physicists Observe 3 New Tetraquark Particles  X(4274), X(4500) and X(4700) and also confirmed the existence of a fourth one, X(4140). According to the scientists, each of these particles contains 2 quarks and 2 antiquarks.







Even though X(4140), X(4274), X(4500) and X(4700) contain the same quark composition, they each have a unique internal structure, mass and their own sets of quantum numbers.

They are the only known exotic candidates which do not contain u and d quarks, which are the lightest quarks and those which human beings and the matter around us are made of. As such, they may be more tightly bound than other exotic particles.

The results are based on a detailed analysis of the decay of a B+ meson into mesons called J/ψ, φ and K+, where the new particles appear as intermediate ones decaying to a pair of J/ψ and φ mesons.*


----------



## Drone (Aug 31, 2016)

It's unrelated to particle accelerators but interesting project nonetheless:


The largest ever nuclear fusion experiment called the International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor, ITER, is now being built in France for generating green energy with nuclear fusion.


----------



## Drone (Oct 17, 2016)

Alcator C-Mod tokamak nuclear fusion reactor sets *world record* on final day of operation.

The team set a new world record for plasma pressure in the Institute's Alcator C-Mod tokamak nuclear fusion reactor. Plasma pressure is the key ingredient to producing energy from nuclear fusion, and MIT's new result achieves *> 2 atmospheres of pressure* for the first time.

Nuclear fusion has the potential to produce nearly unlimited supplies of clean, safe, carbon-free energy. Fusion is the same process that powers the Sun, and it can be realized in reactors that simulate the conditions of ultrahot miniature 'stars' of plasma that are contained within a magnetic field.


Jaw-dropping videos


----------



## Drone (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 17, 2016)

How long before the US can weaponise this thing?


----------



## Steevo (Oct 17, 2016)

MY only issue with Fusion is that it's really no safer than Fission, but substantially harder to achieve and sustain. It releases high energy neutrons, just the same way Fission does, and the vessel and site will remain radioactive just like a Fission reactor core. The only upside is the fuel is extremely explosive gas and must be kept pure and it costs a lot...

Fissile material can be reprocessed on site and modern Fission reactors can use spent fuel from old ones, plus it's fuel is literally going to decay and release its energy if we don't use it anyway.


----------



## Drone (Nov 27, 2016)

NA64 is a new experiment at CERN searching for a particle called the *dark photon*, which might act as a bridge to the Universe's invisible, dark sector.










Dark light, hmmmm nice oxymoron


----------

